
Show HN: Desktop Bridge Setup Converter, a Much Simpler Option to MSFT's DAC - BogdanMitrache
http://www.advancedinstaller.com/desktop-bridge-setup-converter.html
======
BogdanMitrache
This is a free tool, GUI based, that can be used to convert a normal
installation of a Win32/.NET application into an AppX package, ready for
upload in the Windows Store, or testing on your dev machine.

The main advantages of this tool over the command line tool built by Microsoft
are highlighted at the end of the linked article.

We've got some feedback from the Desktop Bridge team at Microsoft, but we
appreciate even more the feedback from direct users, so don't hold back.

Please note that this tool is completely separate from our (I work at the
company that built it) commercial product present on the same website, that
product is not the subject of this thread.

